
Lab-Grown Meat Is Coming, Whether You Like It or Not - JSeymourATL
https://www.wired.com/story/lab-grown-meat/
======
MollyR
I'm really hopeful for this and things like beyond meat, anything that will
reduce of the misery and suffering of the animals we eat.

~~~
monch
amen!

~~~
Relys
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative_utilitarianism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative_utilitarianism)

------
nwah1
This may help prod along the technology of artificial blood, since the use of
real blood is one of the the most expensive and least ethical parts of this
technology, which is still primitive.

However, if they do solve that problem, the medical implications should be
obvious.

------
rsbartram
Great concept for the ever increasing food demand the United States has for
beef and proteins. Not sure how it will stack up to totally transparent farm
to fork proteins like Meat The Butchers offers. [https://latechnews.org/meat-
the-butchers/](https://latechnews.org/meat-the-butchers/)

~~~
nwah1
It would stack up well as a completely separate product for people who think
raising animals for slaughter is immoral.

------
ggm
I suspect that if I decided to adopt a utilitarian vegetarian stance i'd
refocus my palette on vegetarian protein sources. I'm struggling to believe
that the entire energy budget including the primary inputs is better than
animals. The ethical budget might be better, but the CO2 burden of industrial
processes to get serum and nutrients in feels wrong, compared to say a
bioreactor doing Fusarium quorn.

Mind you, I'd like to try some. I love pate. To any veggies out there, if you
haven't tried it, try 'tartex'

